# My Flower Box



## White Owl (Jun 26, 2009)

So everyone knows about my dilemma with my lights. Well I didn't let what happened get me down. I have UPGRADED!!!!!!!!!!!!
I talked to my local grow supply store & he hooked me up. :yeahthat:


I am now running my room 12/12 with a 400w HPS set up! 
I have also piped in a/c from my room as the heat was an issue. 
I have also raised my light. 
My temps: 75-85 at night.
85-95 at daytime
I plan to hook up at least 1 more tube for the a/c because I don't like how the temps get with the light on/daytime.
I have a stereo piped in also that plays Nature, Beethoven, Bach, & other worldly musics with soothing tempos.
:watchplant:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a new pic of my grow box. I am trying out the Topsy Turvey because I don't have much space & I hope it will allow me to fill the box better.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

whats topsy turvy ?


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> whats topsy turvy ?


The Topsy Turvey Upside Down Tomato & Herb planter. It's the green bag you see hanging next to my light. They had it at Home Depot for 12 bucks. I ordered my other two online at hXXp://www.topsygardening.com, and I put them outside with tomato plants in them & they seem to be putting out more tomatos than the buckets on the gound do. I have it set up so that I can take it to my bathtub and water from a hook in the ceiling. My little experiment is with twin clones that are G13xOG Kush. i want to see if one produces better or more buds. They even have one on a stand that you can place up to 3 plants around it. They make them for strawberries, hot peppers, tomato & Herbs. etc....

I have seen other threads on here about them but they have no concluding posts as of yet.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

It will be interesting to see some results using that bag. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thankyou for the expanation 

goodluck eace:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see some results using that bag. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


 
I will definately keep up on my grow journal so everyone will be able to see the end result. If you watch my grow journal thread i will post comparison pics weekly. It should be only a 8-9 wk session as long as they don't fail me!


----------



## daddyo (Jul 25, 2009)

topsy=bagweed?  lol, sorry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice flower bed you have W O  

eace:


----------



## alshuray1 (Jul 31, 2009)

flowering in your room with that
 flower sheet set  
more flower power to u 
lol


----------



## Alice In Wonerland (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, that looks like a pretty cool set up you got going on there!
Wonder who helped you set that little shindig up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2009)

looks good  *white Owl*   How sre the daytime temps now?   MOJO  for the grow


take care and be safe


----------



## daddyo (Aug 10, 2009)

:bump:
how is the topsy doing?
is it growing?
inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## White Owl (Aug 14, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> topsy=bagweed? lol, sorry.


 
What's Bagweed?


----------



## White Owl (Aug 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks good *white Owl* How sre the daytime temps now? MOJO for the grow
> 
> 
> take care and be safe



Temps have been pretty good - 89*-103* outside & 75*-90* tops inside the grow box.

MY FREAKING CAT!!!!!!!!!! He was able to reach in through the air-cond piping and got his sharp blankity blank claws in there and got himself some GOOOOOOOD catnip!!:holysheep: 

I thought my daughter, Alice In Wonderland, let her catterpiller loose in there! LOL

Anyway she is flowering and I will post updated pics. She isn't as tall or hearty as her twin but she survived. Pics to follow soon. LOL 
I have been out medicating on my harvest. Couch Potato!!  :ccc: :stoned: :aok: 

I'll pass you one,  follow me to the BHC...


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 14, 2009)

All except for the FREAKING CAT, Gretta looks great! I don't think having the light placed above her has done her any harm. 

Besides, right now I'm using the Topsy Turvy for my outdoor tomatoes, and the sun isn't placed below them, so we're just using the same principle here... :ignore:


----------

